# XIZANG 29er + Lefty ???



## Raze (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einem Trainingskollegen, dem die alten XIZANG`s optisch sehr zusagen, der sich aber aufgrund der mittelalterlichen Technik ohne Scheibenbremse, dem geringen Federweg und der "alten" Laufradgröße nie so einen Rahmen aufbauen würde, mehr aus Spaß ein Bild von dem neuen 29er XIZANG zugeschickt.

Jetzt ist der Kumpel infiziert und will so einen Rahmen kaufen und ihn mit einer 29er Lefty aufbauen.

Ich selbst finde die gebogenen Unterrohre an allen Bikes zum . Die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. 

Aber das krumme Geschwür + Lefty muss doch schei$$e aussehen.

*Kann uns Jemand mit dem Photoshop so einen Rahmen mit der Gabel bestücken?*

Danke für die Mühe und viele Grüße

razederseinenxizangzu60%einsatzbereithatundmitihmzumgttreffen2015kommt


----------



## Konaschaf (26. Juni 2012)

Servus - das GT Yellow-Wings Team fährt Zaskar 29er mit lefty, da koenntet ihr euch ein Bild von machen

http://www.gt-yellowwings-racing.com/material/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (26. Juni 2012)

Sorry auf die schnelle gehts nicht besser.
Mir gefällts.
Super Bike + Super Gabel


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

also vorneweg, jeder soll fahren was er will. Sooooooo schlecht sieht es ja gar nicht aus...


....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber Teile fremder Fahrradhersteller ans eigene Bike zu schrauben geht überhaupt nicht. Dabei geht es nicht nur um C- Teile. 

Vielleicht bin ich zu altmodisch oder konservativ, aber aber auch ein Trek Vorbau oder sonstwas hat da dran nix zu suchen.

Darüberhinaus versteh ich einfach nicht, warum man unbedingt ne Lefty an ein GT schrauben muss...kauft doch gleich ein C-Bike....

Just my 2cents

VG
peru


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Juni 2012)

Da muß ich mein Veto wegen der Aussage das es sich um verschieden Hersteller handelt einlegen.
Mittlerweile gehören GT und Cannondale zu gleichen Haus.
Genauso wie auch Schwinn und Mongoose dazu gehören.


Mir gefällt übrigens die Lefti nicht, irgentwie fehlt da was !


----------



## Konaschaf (26. Juni 2012)

Nun ja - der Hersteller ist schon ein anderer - auch wenn beide zum "gleichen" Haus gehören, Marketing, Zielgruppe etc. sind schon unterschiedlich aufgestellt.
Allerdings ist die Lefty gerade im CC Bereich was die Funktion angeht ueber jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Die Lefty kann man als  eigene Produktlinie betrachten und wenn ihr wuesstet wie viele Anfragen von Herstellern reinkommen, ob man die Lefty nicht OEM-Mäßig verbauen koennte....


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2012)

hat was von Frankenstein.

der typ hat funktioniert aber gott sei es gedankt,nicht lange.


----------



## Kruko (26. Juni 2012)

Tja, hier treffen zwei Welten aufeinander. Die einen, die GT nur als Klassiker kennen und lieben, und die zweite Gruppe, die den Neuerungen positiv gegenüber stehen.

Die Lefty soll mit einer der besten Gabeln auf dem Markt sein. So langsam gewöhne ich mich auch an den Anblick, aber wirklich nur sehr langsam.  Wenn es eine Fox oder RockShox Gabel wäre, dann wäre das Geschrei hier bestimmt nicht so groß.

Ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis, falls das Projekt verwirklicht wird.


----------



## Raze (26. Juni 2012)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Sorry auf die schnelle gehts nicht besser.
> Mir gefällts.
> Super Bike + Super Gabel



Hallo,

danke für das tolle Bild und Eure Meinungen. Ich fühle mich dadurch in meiner bisherigen Meinung bestätigt. Aber ich bin auch schon alt. Ich befürchte deshalb, daß ich auf die Kaufentscheidung wenig Einfluß habe.

Gute nacht


----------



## Raze (27. Juni 2012)

Bullfighter schrieb:


>








Also,

auch wenn man "GT-verrückt" ist sieht doch die Lefty in einem klassischen Rahmen besser aus. Prinzipiell gefällt mir die Gabel auch nicht, sie ist aber technisch meiner Erfahrung nach nicht zu schlagen.

Einen schönen Tag

raze


----------



## epic2006 (2. Juli 2012)

Da der Rahmen schon keine optische Pracht ist, ist es doch wurscht, was für eine Gabel da rein kommt. Wenn die Lefty funktioniert (was ausserhalb meiner Vorstellungskraft liegt) und leicht + steif ist, warum nicht. 

Ein Xizang sieht meiner Meinung nach so aus:



und eine Federgabel (Teufelszeug) so:



aber mit modernem Zeug hab ich ja bekanntlich nix am Hut, also wünsche ich viel Erfolg bei dem Projekt!

Gruß, Gerrit

(mit FOX hab ich auch keine guten Erfhrungen gesammelt, ebensowenig mit Scheibenbremsen, daher evtl. auch der Hang zum Althergebrachten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (5. Juli 2012)

> Ein Xizang sieht meiner Meinung nach so aus:



Oder so: 


























Tom


----------



## Raze (22. Juli 2012)

Bullfighter schrieb:


>



Es geht doch ohne Lefty in schön:





Gute Nacht

raze


----------



## Raze (22. August 2012)

Hallo,

hat schon Jemand das neue XIZANG live gesehen oder ist damit schon gefahren? Leider kann ich nicht zur Eurobike 2012.

Wie ist die Verarbeitung?

Danke für die Antworten

raze


----------



## helgebernd (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ist aus dem Lefty Projekt eigentlich was geworden? Wenn ja würden mich die "Schwierigkeiten" dabei interessieren. ZB. mit "Lefty4All" gemacht oder mit MCFK-Steuerrohr. Verträgt der Rahmen es überhaupt, usw...? Bilder wären auch nicht schlecht 

Grüße


----------



## Raze (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben einem Freund den Rahmen zur Hochzeit geschenkt - schön ist er nicht, wenn man den "alten" kennt.

Ob der junge Bursche eine Lefty einbaut weiss ich nicht, falls doch werde ich Bilder machen und vom Einbau berichten.

Schönes WE

raze


----------



## bakerman (26. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bakerman (26. März 2015)




----------

